# in 1600 gallon pond how many koi can you put in and small goldfish feeders



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

in 1600 gallon pond how many koi can you put in and small goldfish feeders


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Before you can add a certain amount of Koi, or other goldies make sure you have the proper filtration unit to handle a pond this size.What are you gonna be using ? how will you be moving moving water/creating oxygen?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know how many koi you CAN put in there, but I know how many wild discus I'd LIKE to put in there 

Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

i have all the proper filterration


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I don't know how many koi you CAN put in there, but I know how many wild discus I'd LIKE to put in there
> 
> Can't wait to see pics.


Before that you will have figure out what it takes to heat 1600gallon of water


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Magnetic Water Clarifier 
Clear-Flo Kit and a water fall i have koi but they only sit under the water fall and i got them last sunday they dont come up when i feed them when i leave the they eat


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

how many days will it take to them to get use to me


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Patience  Will be digging a pond soon. Not sure if I can top 1600 gallon !


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have 5 or 6, 7 to 8 inch koi in my pond plus a few smaller koi and some goldfish. I think about 20 in total. It is 1800 gal. It has been shut down since November ( no filtration etc, ) when the waterfall got disrupted. I am just starting to feed them again this week. They are all doing fine and I will be rebuilding the waterfall soon when the weather gets a little better. I found the fish will get used to you very quickly especially if you feed them at the same time everyday.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Normal koi behaviour , not to worry.If you pick a spot and feed from there all the time they will get used to that.Shadows,bright light, quick movements will spook them.What are u feeding food wise? brand ?



jling said:


> Magnetic Water Clarifier
> Clear-Flo Kit and a water fall i have koi but they only sit under the water fall and i got them last sunday they dont come up when i feed them when i leave the they eat


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am not sure of the total number you can have, but don't add to many at a time, you don't want your biological filter to crash after all of that hard work


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Better to be under stocked than over stocked.I would stay with about a dozen or so, they do put on size if gven the space.


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Hikari Spirulina


----------

